# Worth getting a new dryer?



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

the b-air dryer is cheaper and better IMO 

http://www.petedge.com/B-Air-Bear-Power-Dryer-ZX95850.pro

in order to get the hair to stay straight I use a stand dryer and brush while drying
(or you could use one of those third arm gadgets with a force dryer) 

:sheep:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I got the edemco dryer and the double k xl 2000 2 speed dryer both delivered to my house. Please nevermind what happened and why I had both. lol Anyhow, the double k was like 250.00 (reg price)and the edemco was 400.00 (on sale). The commander worked just as well and will dry a poodle in show coat fast and straight.

I ended up keeping the edemco because of re-stocking cost's to have it returned. However, the double k 2 speed is a GREAT dryer for the money. 

petedge and king wholesale both sell the double k 2 speed for 250.00. King wholesale keeps it stocked so you'll recieve it faster then petedge.


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

Could you have a look at the site I mentioned? It's costly to order from the states. That site is Canadian which means I have no custom or exchange to pay.

The names are different too. Not sure what the B-air is or which edemco. Here is the list of all the dryers they have. I must stay under the $300 mark before shipping and taxes.

https://www.businessvision.net/Edge...roductList&DisplayMode=Category&CategoryID=40

Thanks,


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Didn't look today but last time I looked they had some on clearence did you look in their clearence section? Usually I find www.renspets.com cheaper if it not on sale at Canadian pet supply house though. Rens is in Oakville or aberfoyle


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks Mandy, I found the flyers and more choices are available there. 

Now I am wondering if I should get the EDEMCO BEST IN SHOW (F160) stand dryer. Would I need another dryer to get close or should I get some hoses to go with it?

There are so many types out there it's very confusing.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

I have the dryer you were looking at and also bought it from Pet Supply House. Renspets has it on sale now for less than PSH: http://www.renspets.com/index.php/product_details/view_product/warehouse/02/part_num/1800242

I like the dryer but it doesn't straighten my dog's hair as much as the groomer's dryer - which I would expect because she has a much better dryer :wink: The dryer you're looking at doesn't have any heat, though. The air is slightly warm but there's no real heat. I don't think heat is good for the dog's skin.

While I like being able to hold the hose close to the dog and get right near the skin, it is a pain when I need to use both hands (she's not too cooperative about her legs). If I was to do it over again, I'd seriously consider a stand dryer. If the Edemco has as much force, that would probably be a very good choice, in my opinion.


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Laube Magnum*

Thank you much for your help. I spent days on the net and finally got one in the states. It has many favorable reviews from groomer's bbs and a web page someone from there made to show how to get the hair straight. It has no heat but they say the motor gets the air warm enough... Hope so

I'll link it here in case someone is also looking for a dryer.

http://groomblog.blogspot.com/2007/04/fluff-drying-pet-bichon.html


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

That was a neat video series. I wasn't sure how the professional dryers got them so fluffy. I'm stuck with a hair dryer for now. Looks like you found a really good one. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

From what I've been told by my favorite groomer in town that shows her mini's and a few breeders that show as well, you can't go wrong with a edemco. They sell replacement parts and the power(force) is wonderful.I'm pleased with my edemco.


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

BFF said:


> That was a neat video series. I wasn't sure how the professional dryers got them so fluffy. I'm stuck with a hair dryer for now. Looks like you found a really good one. Let us know how you like it.


I finally got it yesterday. They were not sure about shipping to canada but I got the Laube Magnum Dryer and tried it on my mini yesterday.

I love it but it is not quiet that's for sure. I wrote back to ask if it was normal to be that loud. I heard the K9 was louder wow!

Anyhoo it has a dial to adjust the intensity on it and I used it half way for the first time. Half way was plenty strong I tell you. It has a 10' flexible hose and I had no problem working around the dog with it. I lowered the intensity for the ears and top knot.

I does throw a good heat after a little while. I got daddy's hair straight for the first time and he hadn't been washed. He just had been in the pool and I tried the dryer. 

Very good job, can't wait to see after I've washed him, he's due for a bath soon.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I have the Metro 3 2-speed and do like it, I do use a third arm on the grooming table. I think they are all loud. I use eye plugs and put cotton in the dogs ears. That way too they won't get a blast of air in their ear by mistake. Although I will look out for a standing one next.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow....I have dryer envy. :high5: You'll have to show us pictures once Daddy gets his first official dry with it.


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

BFF said:


> Wow....I have dryer envy. :high5: You'll have to show us pictures once Daddy gets his first official dry with it.


I'll have to tie him up because as soon as I take the camera he barks and runs away grrr


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

LOL... that evil camera thingy. There it is again! I must flee before it sucks my powers away!

No telling what they think. He's such a cutie though. It would be fun to see him.


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

BFF said:


> Wow....I have dryer envy. :high5: You'll have to show us pictures once Daddy gets his first official dry with it.


Here's my sweetie !! lol.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I am so very impressed. He looks like you took him to the groomer. You did a fantastic job with his trim and his hair is all so fluffy (in a very masculine way). What a handsome man is getting to be.

I see you strategically placed him on the washer so he couldn't run away from the camera! LOL. Thanks for posting his picture. He really is gorgeous. Great job! :first:


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

OK, I have to ask. What size clipper blade did you use on his body? It looks like velvet, yet not too short. What length would you guess his hair to be on top of his back?

I need to buy some clipper blades and am debating about getting a 3 3/4 for the body since cold weather will start creeping it's way in. In the summer, I was thinking about getting a #4. Without seeing either after a cut, it's hard for me to know.


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

LOL thanks,

He must have felt like letting me take a pic because usually he always turns to face me. Also this week I followed him around and took tons of pictures to get him used to seeing the camera. I think he got tired of running lol.


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

BFF said:


> OK, I have to ask. What size clipper blade did you use on his body? It looks like velvet, yet not too short. What length would you guess his hair to be on top of his back?
> 
> I need to buy some clipper blades and am debating about getting a 3 3/4 for the body since cold weather will start creeping it's way in. In the summer, I was thinking about getting a #4. Without seeing either after a cut, it's hard for me to know.


I clipped him with a 4F I'd say a good 5-6 weeks ago. I found it too short so I'm letting it grow. My brand new Oster wouldn't cut well either. Had to do his belly by hand. It's at the shop to get checked but I ordered an Andis 2 speed. 

I found the oster to be way too heavy and hard to work around him. It should come soon and I'll try to use a blue wahl metal comb (# 1, 3/8") or the #2. I think one of those would keep his coat about the lenght he is now.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

That is good to know on the #4. I like to have a fluffy coat I can run my fingers through. It's too bad about your clippers. I bought the Andis 2 speed Ultra Edge. I haven't had a chance to use it yet. I tried to catch the hubby, but he ran too fast for me to catch him!


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

BFF said:


> That is good to know on the #4. I like to have a fluffy coat I can run my fingers through. It's too bad about your clippers. I bought the Andis 2 speed Ultra Edge. I haven't had a chance to use it yet. I tried to catch the hubby, but he ran too fast for me to catch him!


If you decide to buy the wahl metal combs instead of a 4F don't forget those go best with a #30 blade. They say they will break a #40.

Have you tried to corner your hubby? lol


----------

